# New Colnago C59 Need BB Faced



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, just received my new C59 traditional from Mike at Maestro and the BB shell has paint over the face of the BB, not metal facing the outside. I was wondering if this needs to be faced and if so, it looks like the paint will chip when it is done. Mike said the frame would be all set to go when I received it. Explained to him did not have facing tools and he said he would take care of all frame prep before shipping. 

Thanks,
Mar


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Filing the paint off before facing prevents chipping. I faced mine, the other side was 100% straight but the other side was maybe just 95%... Face it if you want to be sure everything is straight and correct.

Installing SR cranks or similar without facing first, is stupid and a waste of money...


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

plussa said:


> Filing the paint off before facing prevents chipping. I faced mine, the other side was 100% straight but the other side was maybe just 95%... Face it if you want to be sure everything is straight and correct.
> 
> Installing SR cranks or similar without facing first, is stupid and a waste of money...


Strong words... I have SR cranks on mine for a year and didnt face it. Its been perfect.

If it needs it....

To each his/her own.


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

Strong words but I like to be provocative...  It may need it... or then not. You only know when you face it.

A simple step to ensure that everything is 100% perfect. Cyclus BB facing tools cost 100€, so no big deal compared to crankset price.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the response's. I did not want to start an argument with this but both points taken are valid. I might not need it or doing it can not hurt. I did speak to Mike he said it does not need it or he would have done it before sending it to me. Cool!


----------



## plussa (Nov 10, 2006)

If you want peace of mind, measure the BB shell width with a digital caliper from multiple points, to check that it's equal everywhere...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I didn't face my Ext C, or my C40. Both have Ti BB shells so I was told not to face them. Haven't had any problems at all.


----------

